# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > حرفه ای: Regular Expression برای اعتبار سنجی شماره موبایل

## hakan648

سلام
برای پروژه دفترچه تلفن آنلاین نیاز به یک عبارت با قاعده برای اعتبار سنجی موبایل داشتم .
هم در گوگل و هم در اینجا جستجو کردم ولی نتیجه ای نداشت برای همین رفتم سراغ آموزش این عبارات یک عبارتی نوشتم .
اینجا قرار میدم تا دوستان استفاده کنند .

این عبارت با شماره هایی که با 98+ و 09 و 9 شروع میشن و دارای پیش شماره های رایج هستند مطابقت میکنه !


(\+989|9|09)(12|19|35|36|37|38|39|32)\d{7}


موفق باشید ...

----------


## sobhan5968

اگه میشه کلا آموزش این نوع عبارت نویسی را در اینجا یاد بدین که اگر ما و بقیه دوستان خواستند به شکلهای دیگری این اعتبارسنجی رو اعمال کنند بلد باشند .

باتشکر

----------


## hakan648

بنده در حدی بلد نیستم که آموزش بدم - خودم همین امروز یاد گرفتم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

در سایت جستجو کنید آموزش پیدا میکنید .

این لینک ها را مطالعه کنید :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/showthre...ons-in-ASP.NET

http://pirooz.parsiblog.com/Posts/9/...7%D9%88%D9%84/

لینک دومی به بنده خیلی کمک کرد - بهترین راه یاد گیری هم امتحان کردن عبارات ساده و انجام تمرین های آموزش است .
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Slytherin

> اگه میشه کلا آموزش این نوع عبارت نویسی را در اینجا یاد بدین که اگر ما و بقیه دوستان خواستند به شکلهای دیگری این اعتبارسنجی رو اعمال کنند بلد باشند .
> 
> باتشکر


پیشنهاد می کنم کتاب "مرجع کامل Regular Expressions" ترجمه و تالیف بهروز راد که از بچه های همین فروم هست رو خریداری کنید.

----------


## sedaybaran2000

/(\+98|0)?9\d{9}/

----------


## aliblue

> (\+989|9|09)(12|19|35|36|37|38|39|32)\d{7}


شماره های رایتل با 0921 شروع میشه.

----------


## logo85

عبارت منظم برای تشخیص صحیح بودن شماره موبایل با استفاده از php

 $pattern ="/^(9|09)(12|19|35|36|37|38|39|32|21)\d{7}$/";
        if(preg_match($pattern,"09121111111")){
            echo("ok");
           
        }else{
            echo("fail");}
    }

----------


## alireza724

با سلام و احترا
میتوانید از کد زیر استفاده کنید


09(1[0-9]|3[1-9]|2[1-9])-?[0-9]{3}-?[0-9]{4}  


این عبارت نشان می دهد که شماره ها با 09 شروع می شوند رقم سوم یا یک  (همراه اول) یا سه (ایرانسل و تالیا) یا دو (رایتل) اگر یک باشد رقم چهارم  می تواند از 0 تا 9 باشد اگر 3 باشد رقم چهارم می تواند از 1 تا 9 باشد  واگر دو باشد رقم چهارم می تواند از 1 تا 9 باشد

رقم پنجم تا یازدهم  یعنی هفت رقم آخر به دو دسته تقسیم می شوند که دسته اول 3 رقم از هر رقمی  بین 0 تا 9 و دسته دوم چهار رقم از هر رقمی بین 0 تا 9 هستند.

منبع: سایت دوست خوبم جناب مدائنی

----------


## novinfard

سلام

صحیح ترین فرمت فعلی بدین صورت است:
09(0[1-2]|1[0-9]|3[0-9]|2[0-1])-?[0-9]{3}-?[0-9]{4}

برای بروزرسانی فرمت های جدید شماره به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید:
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/شماره%...B1.D8.A7.D9.87

----------

